# Abandoned Hymer



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Or is it? - Spooky!

Could be the first paragraph of a mystery (or ghost) novel......






Roger


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Luckily there were no bodies - the flies and smell would have been dreadful!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Must have a look at the bottom of our garden :roll:


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahhhh! thanks. I knew I'd left it somewhere!


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just the size we want. We want to downsize. This would be an easy project. Shame it is too far away. Ah well. Any one want to upsize?

Thank you for letting us see it.

Regards


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

It will be OK.
Its a Merc::::
Just turn the key, it will start, and you can then drive it away.
Its a Hymer, everything will work::::::

Tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They are all over the place........................................ Ray.


----------

